# Teach me those moves out of this movie



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 17, 2002)

How many of you have had someone come in and want you to teach them a move they saw in a movie. Like how to fly in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, or sprial kick out of the Matrix.
Bob


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 17, 2002)

lol well never had anyone wanting to learn stuff that was in a movie... might be easier to teach that than what i have been asked to teach lol... i had a 18 year old guy come in who wanted to learn how to move and punch and strike like they do on dragon ball z... it took everything i had to keep from laughing my head off and the sad thing was that he was serious


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

That's whne you give them a map to the local McDojo and tell them that their wisdom far outweighs yours and they will be able to teach them those things......


----------



## Yari (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *How many of you have had someone come in and want you to teach them a move they saw in a movie. Like how to fly in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, or sprial kick out of the Matrix.
> Bob  *


'

None, but I've seen teachers try and teach some of the things they've seen on TV..... 

/Yari


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 12, 2002)

i think i would need my wires and cables first..LOL


----------



## DJDragon (Jul 13, 2002)

Which one is the spiral kick in the Matrix anyway?


----------

